# Firewood processor rental



## Natewood (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I own a residential tree care operation in wny and looking for someone to come in and split my wood. must be able to handle shorts and crooks and the bigger the dia the better. Thanks


----------



## Natewood (Mar 26, 2011)

anyone? any help is appreciated!


----------



## leon (Mar 29, 2011)

*fire wood processor rental*



Natewood said:


> anyone? any help is appreciated!


 
You would be money ahead buying a used simplex 14 model Chomper. as you can load the small rounds in the chute by hand if desired and use the wire rope winch for the longer ones.


----------



## leon (Mar 31, 2011)

*firewood*

I forgot to add that there are a couple of chompers in new york, one owner is in Honeyoe? and on the Chomper owners list that I have posted on the forum here.


----------



## Natewood (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm still looking to either rent a machine/operator or buy one.... my big issue is most of our jobs are residential with a focus in backyard monsters so we have lots of big dia wood in smaller lengths. So off a 50 in base there is a lot of wood around 24-28 inches in diameter and somewhat knotty. Anyone in upstate ny looking to make some money after they're done with their pile?? also, if anyone knows of one for sale I'd appreciate it doesn't have to be local..... Thanks in advance! Nate


----------



## Natewood (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, and we split and sold 500 cord last year by hand.not really looking at doing it again. we have equipment at our woodlots to handle the wood. Also, I'm not in the market for a new machine; but a good deal on a used one i have cash in hand. Most of our wood is forwarded out of backyards in tight places so avg length is 6ft.Even some help on suggesting a proscessor that would be ideal for my scenario would be helpful. Thank in advance, Nate


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a Bucko firewood processor available in the Classifieds.

This site may also help.

Lumber and Forestry Products Classified Ads


----------



## Jfrankfirm (Oct 6, 2012)

Can you contact Me at 716-380-3963. 
Thank you
John


----------



## woodman6666 (Oct 6, 2012)

There is really no processor made that will take 50inch wood and make it into sellable firewood. Tree service wood is a nightmare for most processors. Crotches crooks and such will take production to a snails pace.


----------

